# GLRC is Closing



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It is with regret that I must inform the RC racing community that GLRC is 
closing its doors. It is a decision that I struggled with for several weeks and
has become more clear with each passing day. Most of you know that GLRC 
has had its share of internal issues and struggles over that passed several
years and it is unfortunate. Over the past year or so I gave it my best to
help sort through some of the problems that surrounded GLRC and mend some of the broken fences, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. It is my
hope that I had some possitive effect on our hobby.
Fred


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> It is with regret that I must inform the RC racing community that GLRC is
> closing its doors. It is a decision that I struggled with for several weeks and
> has become more clear with each passing day. Most of you know that GLRC
> has had its share of internal issues and struggles over that passed several
> ...


 Fred,Sorry to hear this hope to see ya around.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Fred, I appreciate the Effort that you and everyone else put in to make another good year of racing. I agree, its unfourtunet, But you gave it your all. Thanx again!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you Steven.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Fred - It has been my observation that you have a positive effect on everything you are involved in. I'm not one to get wrapped up in local "politics", all I want is to have fun racing & forget the stresses of the week...I hope we will all race together again.

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Denny for such kind words.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear about that Fred.......................I hope to race with you soon...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Grasshopper, I mean Dustin.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I know, Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - Sorry to hear that you're closing. I'd just like to say that I've raced with both "groups" of GR racers, and have had fun every time (even when my race ended with dangling suspension bits). Hopefully you and RLK can make it over to Lansing for a few races.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Kevin, I'm glad to hear you had some fun because thats what it's all about.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Fred,

That is unfortunate that you will have to close doors. I haven't had a chance to make it out to your side of the state this year. Actually, I haven't even been able to go race at the tracks on the east side of the state, either. 

Anyways, I would say that R/C participation at all tracks have been down the last few years. I think a lot has to do with the economy and what appears to be the steady decline of participants in R/C car racing in general. It takes a *lot* of regular racers to keep a track open as you know...

Hopefully things will pick up again soon and you guys can open your track again.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Rich, It's good to hear from you.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

Sorry to hear your closing. since I went back to work I have had no Saturdays off. and I (we) don't race oval. please keep in touch and hope to see you and "trash can' at Lansing soon.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, I'll be in touch.
Andrew is getting quite a list of Aka's.
On the on-road circuit he's known as (Rlk), Rotten little kid or
Tck, Trach can kid.
On the oval circuit he's known as (3LD), 3 laps down.
Fred.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're closing. Does that mean you are closing as of yesterday, or are you finishing out this month/season? 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin said:


> Sorry to hear you're closing. Does that mean you are closing as of yesterday, or are you finishing out this month/season?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Kevin,
This means we are closed as of yesterday.
Fred.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i am sorry you are closing! i was afriad it might come to that after lassing started back up. i hope you can get out of the lease without too much truble. when are you packing up? i might be able to help if i am feeling better.

see you soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> i am sorry you are closing! i was afriad it might come to that after lassing started back up. i hope you can get out of the lease without too much truble. when are you packing up? i might be able to help if i am feeling better.
> 
> see you soon.


Thanks Jeff,
I hope that the lease isn't a problem either.
We'll be packing up soon, I'll let you know.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

All I have to say is this..... 

We had some great years of organized racing, and many great racers that attended. We had our good times, and our bad times as well. I personally made many friends throughout those years as did others, and I hope those friendships remain bright in the future. 

Bottom line is this.....
Thanks for the memories, it was fun!!

John Warner


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it was fun well i hope too see some of u guys around, and u know that u are welcome at wmrc


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy- Are you going to do any racing?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy- Are you going to do any racing?


I have all intentions of it. The question is where!
You????


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> I have all intentions of it. The question is where!
> You????


In your case, I suggest going northeast (tomorrow) to race your Tankmiya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tankmiya, thats a good one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Northeast, as in Lansing??
I can't make it tomorrow, but I'll try to make it next Sunday!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Fred....
How'd you do with the truck today?? Where you able to stay up with Mr. Rohn?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rohn was a no show today, I just practiced.


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

John Warner said:


> I have all intentions of it. The question is where!
> You????


How about anywhere there is an offroad track this summer, blow the dust bunnies off of that b3 and run some offroad this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

When it gets warm You, Fred and the guys came come this way and race here at Lazer once in awhile.....its been a long time since we've seen you!
Sorry to hear about the club 





John Warner said:


> I have all intentions of it. The question is where!
> You????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lazer Lady said:


> When it gets warm You, Fred and the guys came come this way and race here at Lazer once in awhile.....its been a long time since we've seen you!
> Sorry to hear about the club


You and Russ are such great host. I'll make a point of it, Thanks
Fred.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred, when you go, can I catch a ride with you??

ThanX!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Lazer Lady said:


> When it gets warm You, Fred and the guys came come this way and race here at Lazer once in awhile.....its been a long time since we've seen you!
> Sorry to hear about the club


 You know I will be there this summer as you always run your races on time and everyone is very helpfull.And then the lunch :thumbsup: .


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, Maybe we'll all have to pick a date and a bunch of us go all at the same time!
(I'll be running electric, NOT nitro) Would be a ton of fun if we put together a road trip once or twice a month and hit different tracks all over. What do you think???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Tankmiya, thats a good one.


Hummmm...... I guess that's better than "Turdmiya"!! LoL!


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I will take the road trip to Lazer.Its a little small for nitro but it was alot of fun running in the rain.:wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave Walton said:


> I will take the road trip to Lazer.Its a little small for nitro but it was alot of fun running in the rain.:wave:


Yeah, I remember that. Tyrone was grooving my tires so they'd hook up..I also remember putting ballons on the reciever to keep it dry. Yeah, that was nothing but fun, fun fun!!! I also know Fred won that race.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get back from racing in columbus and find out that GLRC is closing!! I'm not to happy!! GLRC was a great place to take my kids to race and have fun, and to teach them that there is more to racing than making the A main, racing is about fun and should always be about fun. I will truly miss racing with the GLRC crowd!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I have all intentions of it. The question is where!
> You????


Same here. I want to race but don't know where to race. Let me know before you head to a track...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Eric......... Will do!


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Where is Lazers?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> Where is Lazers?


Lazer is down just south of AnnArbor in Adrian.Its like a 2:30hr drive.Its always a good time Jim


----------

